# Got a SS with front suspension- Should my head be examined?



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Been mtb riding for 20+ years. (well some say living NJ I can't be mtn bike riding - just trail riding, but that's for another time) 

Started with rigid then FS then Jamis HT > added older giant FS > then got the bug for SS hard tail.

So I just picked up a salsa HT to add to my fleet with front suspension for a good price. Rode it and love it. However, my legs didn't. I want to keep riding it to get stronger and become a better rider. 

Is this nuts? I'm going to ride it on my local trails and save the HT others. Is anyone else riding HT?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Not nuts. I ride full, hardtail and a rigid SS plus bike.


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for confirming I'm not the only one. My next bike I want is a HT plus bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Not nuts. I ride full, hardtail and a rigid SS plus bike.


Isn't your CX SS too?

Yes OP you are nuts!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't think your'e nuts at all, OP. I built up a SS from a full squish Jamis Dakar frame with 130 mm travel on both wheels. Riding it was an absolute blast. Sounds like you live in a place that might be good for SS......trails, but no extended climbs. I ended up loving my FS SS so much that ended up riding it 90% of the time one year, and it made me faster and stronger. 
Give 'er a good try.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

bbob said:


> So I just picked up a salsa HT to add to my fleet with front suspension for a good price. Rode it and love it. However, my legs didn't. I want to keep riding it to get stronger and become a better rider.


It'll get easier. Which Salsa SS did you get?


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

I got lucky an El Mariachi with the orange frame and a 100 mm 
pike fork with lock out.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Isn't your CX SS too?


Well, sorta. My fixed gear is CX geometry, but I have road 28mm on it. My CX Lemond is 18 speed. I do still have my 26er hardtail SS as well. So I've got three SSes.

EDIT: ok, 4 if you count my folding bike.


----------



## babarnicle (Mar 6, 2010)

SS riding is life simplified. Just need to have the right size chainring and cog set up for your area. I live in the mountains in CO. Ride a 32 front with 22 rear. Good for most rides. But my bike is also 18.5 lbs. so that helps a lot.


----------



## mfowler95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have 2, SS 29ers one is rigid 100% of the time and the other is rigid 80% of the time and hardtail the other. I have a 1x hardtail that sees a little trail time but I SS most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

bbob said:


> I got lucky an El Mariachi with the orange frame and a 100 mm
> pike fork with lock out.


You hit the jackpot! You'd need your head examined if you *didn't* pick that up cheap. I have that same year frame in Tequila Lime, but have found a dozen reasons over the last 3 years to delay building it up.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an old Niner SIR9 that can be set up either with gears or SS. I used to have it geared most of the time and occasionally SS (mostly for winter riding). But for the last few years it has been exclusively SS. I also have a FS geared bike, but I still enjoy riding the SS hardtail regularly.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

A mountain used to be defined as an elevation (i.e. hill) of at least 1000 vertical feet so you are a mountain biker because NJ has plenty of places in the northwestern part of the state over 1000 vertical feet.

Your head should never be examined for trying something new. It only needs examination when you stop trying something new and think all the answers are best found in the past.

Enjoy your SS with front suspension. I've gotten into lots of road biking because it gets me in shape. Also because its fun for me. Riding anything will get you in shape so go at it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

>>> Should my head be examined? <<<

It wouldn't do any good.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have suspension forks on all three of my SSs. While I love the workout the SS gives me, I was tired of getting the **** beat out of me on my rocky trails.


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone who responded. And thank you rev bubba (i forgot how to tag) for the lovely explanation on what a mountain is. I'm glad I can still call my self a mountain biker ! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one riding SS. I'll keep riding and post updates. 

My experience from my 1st group ride on the SS: 

1. I climbs hills faster on the SS than I normally do on my geared HT. 
2. The bike really has 3 speeds: pedal, pedal faster and walk. 
3. The lockout on the shock is really nice. 
4. I was riding flats, everyone else on a SS was clipped in. I guess I need to try it. 
5. I did much better on the SS than I thought I would. 
6. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Ryder1 said:


> I have that same year frame in Tequila Lime, but *have found a dozen reasons over the last 3 years to delay building it up.*


Seriously, built it already!!!!!

(for those that don't know, he stole the bike from me. I had my eye on it and he scooped it up before I could. Grrr.

Ended up with a custom frame instead so I guess it worked out OK in the end.  )

Op, enjoy the new SS!!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Seriously, built it already!!!!!
> 
> (for those that don't know, he stole the bike from me. I had my eye on it and he scooped it up before I could. Grrr.


LOL. I thought you might see my post.

I probably did steal it from you. At the time I didn't see it that way, figured you were looking at another frame since the one I was looking at was immediately available. But maybe that was a rationalization.

You should thank me. You've broken a Surly, Kona Unit, Jamis 853, Curtlo...you would have broken the El Mar in a month, two max. Puny little chainstays.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For snow my fat is all Alu.
Last 2 years my main mike was XC 100 MM HT 29x2.3
Now my main bike is 120 mm HT 27 +.
I appreciate simplicity.
No car so i pedal daily.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

My first single speed (2008 GF Rig) had a front suspension fork. I've been riding rigid since then on two custom steel frame SS 29er's with 3.0" front tires.


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

edubfromktown said:


> My first single speed (2008 GF Rig) had a front suspension fork. I've been riding rigid since then on two custom steel frame SS 29er's with 3.0" front tires.


3 " in the front and what size out back?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

bbob said:


> 3 " in the front and what size out back?


2.25 or 2.35 if there is sufficient clearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbob (May 21, 2014)

Ok, update. 

This bike is becoming my favorite bike to ride. I'm old and it still kicks my butt on hilly trails. But on trails w/o too much steep climbs this bike is the bees knees.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

bbob said:


> Ok, update.
> 
> This bike is becoming my favorite bike to ride. I'm old and it still kicks my butt on hilly trails. But on trails w/o too much steep climbs this bike is the bees knees.


That's sweet, good to hear.

You have to post some pics of this thing! Don't you know the rule? *Pics or it didn't happen. *


----------



## td9323 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm 55. This is all I ride. I have a Ripley LS that's literally never been out of the front yard.


----------

